# Cant hardly watch it anymore!



## pwoller (Jan 17, 2011)

This season is out of control. The staged trailer incident and now the snake in the box, give me a break this series is dead to me.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 17, 2011)

i agree that box looked seal to me


----------



## jackstock394 (Jan 17, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> i agree that box looked seal to me


 The river logging thing is just stupid. and how in the hell could they even be making any money. Jimmy and james might have made enuff for an 18 pack of pbr and a case of top ramen.


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't take Thom Beers as a narrator any more. He ruined Ice Road Truckers too. He should just stick to production.


----------



## John R (Jan 19, 2011)

The show is to far gone to salvage it.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 19, 2011)

I dunno why I even bother to watch anymore, and probably wont.

The whole shelby thing with the dude rolling up and spraying ammo with an AK, and just about everything else in the whole last episode, was more than enough convincing.

The producers jumped the shark already.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 19, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> I dunno why I even bother to watch anymore, and probably wont.
> 
> The whole shelby thing with the dude rolling up and spraying ammo with an AK, and just about everything else in the whole last episode, was more than enough convincing.


 
Yeah, that and the intentional spraying of the buyer by the camera boat. They have given up on reality. I would call it a joke, but that would be insulting to comedy.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 19, 2011)

Show has definately hit bottom,


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Jan 19, 2011)

I m just a heavy equipment operator and a hobby logger and the last episode I barelycould watch. I love watching a yarder work for some reason I guess cause its mostly like running a friction crane. I cant get over the drama and all the stupidity of jerking the turns up or down when they hang. It seems like they use Horsepower to solve something that backing the carriage up or down the hill then over the obstacle. I used to run a dragline on a barge set up with a snag rake and we would snag something imovable just let off the drag and apply lift and youd be done. 


Shelby shooting the water with the pistol when the other guy rides up and the other guy. Whats this show teaching the impressionable. When I was about 19 we had a local big shot college kid that had a .357. He did this in a lake at a water snake and the bullet ricocheted off the water went behind him and hit his girlfriend in the spine. 

All that pulling and fake bombs that dud used to drag the show out on the big log also sucked. He could have used a small air compressor with a hose and a pipe on the end to break suction under the logs or use a pressure washer to do the same. Ive used this on the lake a bunch fore pier removals. 

I think what will happen next episode turns out they will be friends just playing 
around. 


As for the other 2 swamptards I missed the snake episode but I call bs on the trailer event. 

I wished we could get a logging show like Swamp Loggers from the PNW and south LA.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Jan 19, 2011)

Tune in next week and hear Jimmy Smith sayissed-off::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:issed-off:


----------



## jackstock394 (Jan 20, 2011)

TumblebugTaylor said:


> I m just a heavy equipment operator and a hobby logger and the last episode I barelycould watch. I love watching a yarder work for some reason I guess cause its mostly like running a friction crane. I cant get over the drama and all the stupidity of jerking the turns up or down when they hang. It seems like they use Horsepower to solve something that backing the carriage up or down the hill then over the obstacle. I used to run a dragline on a barge set up with a snag rake and we would snag something imovable just let off the drag and apply lift and youd be done.
> 
> 
> Shelby shooting the water with the pistol when the other guy rides up and the other guy. Whats this show teaching the impressionable. When I was about 19 we had a local big shot college kid that had a .357. He did this in a lake at a water snake and the bullet ricocheted off the water went behind him and hit his girlfriend in the spine.
> ...


 This show dont got much to do with logging anymore. If they did away with the stupid river logging it would be a small improvement.


----------

